# looking for a new filter and a cleaning solution



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

looking to upgrade my filter due to it being a submerged filter and they are "old school" also with it being so small, it doesnt help clean it as quickly as i would like it to. 

also having the tank set up now for 8 months and having a small filter, its looking pretty dirty. does vacuuming the rocks help. im kinda hesitate to do so just b.c of the decoration setup i have mostly black rocks with a few white ones in to have a nice look. plus i have no idea how they even work (ex. like it keeps the water in the tank, but cleans the dirtyness out) thats where im comfused. 

my fish are lookin great though and i feel like i get a lot of help from this site. thanks in advance from u guys!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Vaccuming does help. It sucks all the poop and crap from the rocks. I do it ever Saturday with my tanks. Gets rid of alot of ammonia too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

5 goldfish in a 29? Yes, by all means add another filter or 2. "gravel-washing" does help. All that uneaten food and fish poop sits there and slowly decays and makes ammonia/nitrite/nitrate that you have to change water to remove. Only some filters can gravel wash and return water to the tank. The HOT magnums are one and would be appropriate for that size tank. Most people gravel-wash into the dirty water bucket as part of the water change. The large cylinder on the end of siphon hose allows for light crud to go out with the dirty water while letting the gravel fall back down and stay in the tank.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Depends on your budget. I would suggest a fluval 205 canister filter for your high bio load. It will run you about $110 ish . It really depends on what you want. Several hang on the back filters will work (marineland,fluval,Aqueon,terra ect). I personal like the canisters more because you see less of the filter and they are quiet


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

fluval canister sounds good. i was also looking into the aqueon filter as well. just my concern is everyone says fish could get upset while changing filters due to the shock. i heare everyone on here saying they just wash the cartridges and put them back, they dont put new ones in. thats my concern for that matter.

as for the vacuuming part. i really am interested in getting it but im still confused by it. it sucks the poop but not the rocks? thats where im confused by it


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

search youtube for 'gravel washing'.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

fishtales said:


> fluval canister sounds good. i was also looking into the aqueon filter as well. just my concern is everyone says fish could get upset while changing filters due to the shock. i heare everyone on here saying they just wash the cartridges and put them back, they dont put new ones in. thats my concern for that matter.
> 
> as for the vacuuming part. i really am interested in getting it but im still confused by it. it sucks the poop but not the rocks? thats where im confused by it


I thought it would too. But i stick it right in the gravel, and all it does is move the rocks so it pulls up the poo.  The rocks can't get through anyway.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

emc7 said:


> search youtube for 'gravel washing'.


:smacks head: duh everythings is on yt. i didnt even think to look


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

I just bought the Fluval C3 its a HOB filter and it is great. It is pretty quiet and is doing an awesome job so far. It cost me around $30 and it came with a two year warranty. And I agree with vacuuming your gravel. It really does help.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

ok so since YT answered my questions gravel washing, now im still wondering about the filter setup. i pretty much know what i want brand wise, but nervous that the fish will get 'shocked' right??


----------

